# JETFIGHTER Album Release Hospital Fundraiser Show



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are hosting our album release next Saturday June 11th at Railway City Brewing in St. Thomas. We are doing the show as a fundraiser for the local hospital with proceeds going towards their expansion! 

Tickets are $10 or $15 at the door, all tickets sold will get you a free copy of the CD as well as being entered into the door prizes!

Tickets can be bought from our bandcamp page at:
JETFIGHTER Album Release Hospital Fundraiser Ticket | JETFIGHTER



















Can't wait to get this album released, we've been working on it since February!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

I couldn't find the vids you posted a while back.
I'll throw this one out to y'all for a taste.
Have fun gentlemen!
Great cause too.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

It was a great success! sold over 300 tickets and had at least 250 people there that night! We played in the back parking lot of the brewery, super cool night. 
Here are video montage of the night set to our track "Any Way" off our debut album.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

man, do I love your guitar tone on AnyWay! Looks like it was a fun show, congrats.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks! that's from the album track. Guitar right is a MIM strat with a Dimarzio Super Distortion going into a Traynor YBA 1Mod1, guitar left is a Gibson Les Paul Traditional with Seymour Duncan Alternative-8 going into a Traynor YCS50H on the "clean" channel with the gain cranked.


----------

